# Weird focus change with 700d



## Themaninblack (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has had this before and if I possibly had something setup incorrectly. 
I was taking pictures with my Canon 700d (kit lens EFS 18-55mm) a couple of days ago and I was manually focusing but the final picture always came out different. I was focused on the object closest to the camera with the background out of focus but nevertheless the background in the end always came out more in focus than I wanted it.

Maybe I accidentally still had the camera set to auto focus and for this reason the photo was altered/came out different but I don't believe so.

Anyone experienced this before? Is this some kind of error or a sign of a problem with the camera?

Thanks in advance and best regards!


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 16, 2016)

Themaninblack said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had this before and if I possibly had something setup incorrectly.
> I was taking pictures with my Canon 700d (kit lens EFS 18-55mm) a couple of days ago and I was manually focusing but the final picture always came out different. I was focused on the object closest to the camera with the background out of focus but nevertheless the background in the end always came out more in focus than I wanted it.
> ...



chances are you were using the wrong focus point, with Canon's DPP software you can see where the red focus point was on the photo


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2016)

What lens focal length and aperture was the lens set to.

I suspect your understanding of depth-of-field is less than complete.
Understanding Depth of Field in Photography


----------



## Themaninblack (Jul 17, 2016)

You are right to suspect my understanding of depth of field is less than complete. I'm a beginner and have no problem admitting it. What I don't understand is why the image would change if I had everything set to manual, as I'm 99% sure I did. The focus of the image when in manual, should surely stay the same as how I've set it up. It may be useful for you to know that once noticing the resulting images were different from how they looked when setting the image up, I pressed the depth of field preview button and here the difference also occurred. So in other words, I set my focus up, pressed the DOF preview button and my focus changed. 

This was really frustrating as it meant the final image didn't turn out exactly how I wanted it. 

Hasn't happened since though so I'm a bitt puzzled...

Thanks for your replies.


----------

